# progesterone



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Peter,
I hope you can help, i went to hosp today to get a blood test to make sure i ovalited this month, when i got my results back the nurse said that my progesterone was 72 and that they normally look for around 30. is this a good or a bad sign? I am curently getting iui with no pills or injections all i get is the insemination ( which was last fri)
I hope you can advise me
Thanks peter
cat


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

cat said:


> Hi Peter,
> I hope you can help, i went to hosp today to get a blood test to make sure i ovalited this month, when i got my results back the nurse said that my progesterone was 72 and that they normally look for around 30. is this a good or a bad sign?
> 
> It is OK and it all really depends on where you are in your cycle. Progesterone levels change daily in most women. You are ceratinly in the luteal phase somewhere i.e. post-ovulation
> ...


----------

